

Anyone using Grails ? - dreur

Right now I'm using Php Symfony but I'm thinking seriously about switching to Grails.<p>Is there anyone using it in enterprise application ?
======
green
I know couple friends who are using Java applications and combine nicely with
Groovy/Grails, though, as for the trends -- it's loosing it's place. I hear
more and more about Scala/Lift -- but personally do not like Lift. It's not
ready for the prime time (in my opinion) -- very young and productivity not
even getting close to PHP/Symfony or Ruby/Rails. Why would you choose Grails?
Scala does better integration with Java. JRuby works fine in container too. Is
Groovy superior language? I have doubts. Just another one. Not too popular,
even.

I do not think that there is something embracing in doing PHP coding, but I
would choose Zend probably. Symfony's productivity is high, but performance -
in many tests it goes beyond (slow by itself, we all know that) Ruby/Rails.
Zend is good, but with more flexibility it gives more chances to make
mistakes. ;-)

Enterprise applications mostly run with Java, no matter what. ;-)

~~~
dreur
Thanks you made some good points here.

But since Groovy and Grails are now part of SpringSource, I think it's
popularity will grow.

~~~
green
I don't think so. Again, it's only me, but did you try Spring/Hibernate with
annotations? There is really not much sense for an experienced Java developer
to jump into Groovy. I do not see it, really. Scala is good, as a language.
Syntax is horrible, but some people adore it. ;-) Why Groovy? It's been around
for a while. Sometimes it's all about momentum. I have doubts it will get
another chance to shine with SpringSource or anything else. Just too many
other options available around. Why not Jython/Django? Why not Jruby/rails?
Still Scala/Lift. It's all in JVM.

